# Oscar says feeeeeed me.



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

our 6 inch oscar has doubled in size in the few months we have had him and i love him sooo much that i want to feed him because he always looks hungry and always eats. how much should a fish his size be eating. he gets two meals a day...one of a couple different pellets and the other a variety of krill, blood worms, silver sides and sometimes a cube of mysis shrimp. he will eat anything..should i put him on a diet or is this ok? oh and he gets a live fish or two every thursday


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Oscars like a lot of other fish are opportunistic feeders, they will eat anytime you put it in the tank. and learn to beg like a dog everytime you come towards the tank. Diet is probably not a good term but a set feeding time will serve you much better as the more you put in the more thats coming out and with an oscar that can become like an elephant, which will also require more tank maintenance on your part. Feed him small portions a couple of times a day and let him beg the rest, Fish have the most efficient digestive system in the world, about 90% of what they eat goes to flesh etc. so he wont starve.*


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, your advice is always great!


----------

